# cobalt enamelware poison?



## welddigger (Dec 13, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/COBALT-BLUE-ENAMELWARE-POISON-BOTTLE-FLASK-OLD_W0QQitemZ180063934412QQihZ008QQcategoryZ897QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 Not sure if this is a repro or not but it looks good  and old to me. Just thought maybe some of you poison guys might like it as nice go-with on the poison shelf?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2006)

That is a powder flask for gun powder. I have a brown one that is American made. The groove around the bottom is so you could tie a string or piece of leather to it and then to the handle and throw it over your shoulder.


----------



## welddigger (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you think the skull was put on there to fool somebody or was done sometime in its history because it was used for poison???


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2006)

Black powder is very crosive and poison if injested, especially for children.


----------

